# My girls 🥰



## R&R (Sep 30, 2021)

Just wanted to share my temperamental girls…thank you all for all the help!!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

So pretty, they look so sweet together.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Beautiful! Are you calling them Blu and Rani now?*


----------



## R&R (Sep 30, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Beautiful! Are you calling them Blu and Rani now?*


Yes …my LO likes blu!
they are amazingly sweet when they aren’t together and are just alone with Me. Blu likes to try to bite me then gets on my finger …Rani runs The other way when she’s with Blu but aloneshe’s fine


----------

